# SGM Ed Parker, and his movies



## RCastillo (Jul 3, 2002)

For some time, I've tried to find movies of Master Parker, and they seem very hard to locate. Recently, I did manage to find one site that was selling a used version of "Kill the Golden Goose."

This version went for a whopping 70 dollars on VHS! 

If anyone knows of a legitimate site, please let me know.(No Pink Panther, please, I want the serious ones)

Surely, they are valueable commodites, and somebody must be distributing them!:asian: 

Thanks


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

SGM Parker is listed twice in the IMDB, between them I think they list all his titles.  I think I posted this elsewhere, but I can not find it.

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Parker,+Ed+(II)

Ed Parker (II)
Birth name
Edmund Kealoha Parker 
Date of birth (location)
19 March 1931 
Date of death (details)
15 December 1990,
Honolulu, Hawaii, USA. (heart attack) 
Trivia
Instructed Elvis Presley in the martial arts. ... (show more)
Actor - filmography
(1980s) (1970s) (1960s) 
1.	Curse of the Pink Panther (1983) .... Mr. Chong 
2.	Kill the Golden Goose (1979) 
... aka Kill the Golden Ninja (1979) 
3.	Seven (1979) .... Ed Parker 
4.	Revenge of the Pink Panther (1978) (uncredited) .... Mr. Chong 
5.	Seabo (1977) 
... aka Buckstone County Prison (1977) (USA)
6.	Money Jungle, The (1968) 
7.	Secret Door, The (1962) (uncredited) 
... aka Now It Can Be Told (1962)

and here

http://us.imdb.com/Name?Parker+Sr.,+Edmund+K.

Edmund K. Parker Sr.  
Miscellaneous crew - filmography
Perfect Weapon, The (1991) (kenpo technical advisor) 

Mr. Parker Jr is listed here FYI
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Parker+Jr.,+Ed

Ed Parker Jr.
Actor - filmography
Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story (1993) .... Ed Parker

I imagine you may have some difficulty finding all of the movies with SGM Parker for sale...  
I rented "Kill the Golden Goose" on video years ago.  I told Mr. Swan and all he said was "I'm sorry."
There may be no "serious ones" 
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 3, 2002)

yeah I thought Ebay would be the place to pick the video up but they always magically make it to upwards of 50 dollars...I have never paid that much for a movie! I dont plan on starting now.....I did get the perfect weapon for 2.99 (5 with shipping)


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *yeah I thought Ebay would be the place to pick the video up but they always magically make it to upwards of 50 dollars...I have never paid that much for a movie! I dont plan on starting now.....I did get the perfect weapon for 2.99 (5 with shipping) *



Sorry you got taken so hard on the Perfect Weapon!
 

Ha, ha.
Just kidding.  That was too good to pass up!
:rofl:

I need to watch that again. I saw Street Night again recently and it was pretty good.

It bugged me that "No gun, no knife, no equal" sounded so cool, and he uses a knife.  By the way.  Rent Black Rain and watch it right after the Perfect Weapon.  I think they shot the same script!
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 3, 2002)

For some reason they were both on yesterday.  Did not get the connection until you pointed it out.  

Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow.  Thank you, sir.
They were both done by Paramount... that tipped me off after I saw Black Rain.

Don't you think the plot and even some of the dialogue were nearly identical?
:shrug:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 3, 2002)

A couple of years ago I found a copy at Saturday Matinee for 10.00, but they may not be in business any longer.  On the other side of that coin, you may go to your local Blockbuster, or whatever it's called down there, and try to order/buy a copy of "To  Kill the Golden Ninja".  That movie happens to be a re-release of "Goose".

Dan


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *  By the way.  Rent Black Rain and watch it right after the Perfect Weapon.  I think they shot the same script!
> :asian: *



Years ago I used to watch anything where someone got their *** kicked. I went to Blockbuster and I hired 2 movies. I was called Blackbelt and starred Jerry Trimble, the other was called Dragonfire, I don't remember who was in it. The only difference in the story was in Blackbelt the hero comes from somewhere in the  USA to LA. In Dragonfire, it is set in the future, and the hero comes from the moon to earth.

The story was exactly the same, even down to the choreography of the sex scene(extremely low level).

Do you know they wouldn't even give me a refund. It was like watching the same movie twice.

hehe
--Dave


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *yeah I thought Ebay would be the place to pick the video up but they always magically make it to upwards of 50 dollars...I have never paid that much for a movie! I dont plan on starting now.....I did get the perfect weapon for 2.99 (5 with shipping) *



Did you know that there are two versions of Perfect Weapon available?  There is the standard one that we all know and love, but I have a different version, as well, one in which the girl, Mariksa Hargatay, interacts and has lots of dialogue with Mr. Speakman.

Don't know why that one wasn't generally released... It made it better.

Dan


----------



## Seig (Jul 4, 2002)

Maybe one day they will release the director's cut


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 5, 2002)

Kiddies,
 Seems he could throw his weight a bit  I always felt Jennifer was just kinda...well there without any true purpose. A sequl to TPW would be cool too


----------



## cdhall (Jul 5, 2002)

I have multiple comments, I'll try be brief. 



> *
> Do you know they wouldn't even give me a refund. It was like watching the same movie twice.
> *



This was a COMMON Hollywood practice prior to Sound (the '20s) and even into the early Sound era (30s I think).  The studios were doing 400 pictures a year in the 20's and they would often reshoot a good script.  I mean, they had the writer on staff... why pay for another script?  :shrug: 



> *
> Did you know that there are two versions of Perfect Weapon available?...Don't know why that one wasn't generally released... It made it better.
> *



I saw part of this on TV once.  I think I asked someone about it and the word was that she just couldn't act.  I remember thinking that there was scene before/in a garden... and it added to the film.  According to the IMDB she is on a series now and has been busy since Perfect Weapon. 



> *
> A sequl to TPW would be cool too
> *



I thought about this once.  I don't know how it might work, but he doesn't own the rights or anything, almost certainly Paramount does.  He'd have to do something that he would own and not have to worry about the studio suing him.  But you know all that waay better than I do.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually CD, just for the record.  The young lady, Mariksa Hargitay, is the daughter of Jane Mansfield and Mickey Hargitay.  She has been in movies and TV for many years, and is quite successful.  

Question is still, why two seperate versions of the movie and how come ... The other one only seems to show up on TV?  Seems that if she couldn't act, the other one wouldn't have been released at all.  Just doesn't make sense, but ... on the other hand, I'm not a Hollywood Mogul either.:rofl: 

Dan


----------



## brentb (Jul 5, 2002)

I have both Kill the Golden Ninja and Kill the Golden Goose, one off ebay, the other from another source, as well as tons of other Kenpo instructional videos, and most of the Speakman movies (there are about 8 I think), and some other misc. martial arts tapes.

Perhaps someone has something interesting to trade for a copy?

If you slow down fight scenes in K.t.G.G. you can see a young Larry Tatum, and other Kenpo seniors getting beaten up by EP.

Very cool.

take care
Brent


----------



## cdhall (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Actually CD, just for the record.  The young lady, Mariksa Hargitay, is the daughter of Jane Mansfield and Mickey Hargitay....
> 
> ...



I noticed that about Miss Hargitay in her profile on IMDB.  

It is also common to re-edit a movie for TV because of the half hour blocks TV time runs in.  In the theater a movie is however long and that is it.  On TV, they have to make the movie come out to a certain number of half hours with commercials.  So if a movie is maybe 1 hr 20 mins, maybe they will add 10mins of commercials to run it over 1hr 30mins.  Or if a movie is 1 hr 38mins, maybe they will cut 18mins to give them places to put ads.

Without consulting my notes... this is a common reason movies are often "edited for television."

Also, on a similar note.  It is not uncommon for a TV movie, or any other movie, to have additional footage shot so that it can be released in theaters in Europe.  With TV pilots this happens pretty often.  A 1 hour or 2 hour TV pilot may have some extra scenes shot so that it actually runs 1hr 30 or 2hrs and can be released in a theater in Europe.

Also, I think the most "profitable" running time for a US Feature film is about 1hr 20mins or 1hr 30mins.  This helps maximize the number of times per day that a film can be shown and of course this translates into faster return on investment, bigger daily box office numbers, etc.  I am going to guess that by cutting Ms. Hargitay's scenes, they got the Perfect Weapon down closer to 85/90 mins without compromising the story.

Interestingly, when you look this up on IMDB it does not say what the running time was in the US, but it does show 85-90 mins in different European Countries and in Spain they had 2 versions.  One 90mins, one 22mins longer at 112mins.  This longer version may be similar to the US TV version.  I just noticed this.  It supports my theory.
http://us.imdb.com/Details?0102655

And TV may also edit a movie to be longer so that you will tune into to see it.  Like with Superman the Movie.  They know you have already seen it, and they need a "draw" to get you to watch it again.

There are more details/resons... of course, but these are some reasons for what you have noticed.  I hope this helps.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Kiddies,
> Seems he could throw his weight a bit  I always felt Jennifer was just kinda...well there without any true purpose. A sequl to TPW would be cool too  *



Exactly, who needs cheesecake within Kenpo. We got more important stuff to talk about.(You guys that are stuck on Mariksa, don't even think about firing on me, I got my kevlar vest on!) I'll bet she ain't even a real Kenpoist anyway!

I want to know about the "BOSS"(SGM Parker) and his work on video.:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

A buddy of mine had a copy that was released only for the video stores to show as previews and it had an interview with SGM in it.  Wish i could remember more details about it but I saw it like 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> I want to know about the "BOSS"(SGM Parker) and his work on video.:soapbox: *



Mr. C addressed this in his QnA.  There isn't much now, but  more may come...


----------



## cdhall (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *A buddy of mine had a copy that was released only for the video stores to show as previews and it had an interview with SGM in it.  Wish i could remember more details about it but I saw it like 6 or 7 years ago. *



This would be the Press Kit for the Perfect Weapon.  I copied it when I saw it in college.  It has clips, a different angle on the "mugging" scene, interviews with SGM and Mr. Speakman and Mr. Parker showing off the Ring Elvis had made for him... right?

That one?

I'll see if I can find my copy and check into the legalities of passing it around...


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



She's not Ricardo, but some people have inquiring minds and want to know!  And she is a lot better looking than Jeff Speakman!  :lol:

Dan


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I would love a copy if you can manage it.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I would love a copy if you can manage it. *



Yeah, I'll just bet you do, You just wanna peak at Mariksa, you dirty old man!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

not Seig!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2002)

I could care less about her, I want to see the footage with SGM.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)




----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Well, if I were in West Virginia, I'd lie like that too! Besides, he know's if his wife reads this, he's Road Kill!


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, if I were in West Virginia, I'd lie like that too! Besides, he know's if his wife reads this, he's Road Kill! *


nah, i would not be road kill.  She'd know the truth of my statement!


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *SGM Parker is listed twice in the IMDB, between them I think they list all his titles.  I think I posted this elsewhere, but I can not find it.
> 
> ...



Hey you left out...

A guide for Parents, Karate for your Children
w/ L Tatum.  Hosted by SGM Ed Parker  (circa 1982)


----------



## headkick (Jul 8, 2002)

I happened to catch an episode of the Rockford Files recently where the "bad guy" is in a karate school working out.  Poorly.  The phone rings and SGM Ed Parker, with the patch on the Gi, walks in frame, answers the phone and says "It's for you."  No Kenpo though.   There was a Bruce Lee bio-type program on AMC last weekend, primarily about The Game of Death and the way it was supposed to be.  Dan Inosanto finishes off one guy with Dance of Death.  Pretty cool.  Even the narration correctly identified the technique as Dance of Death.

RW


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by headkick _
> 
> *I happened to catch an episode of the Rockford Files recently where the "bad guy" is in a karate school working out.  Poorly.  The phone rings and SGM Ed Parker, with the patch on the Gi, walks in frame, answers the phone and says "It's for you."  No Kenpo though.   There was a Bruce Lee bio-type program on AMC last weekend, primarily about The Game of Death and the way it was supposed to be.  Dan Inosanto finishes off one guy with Dance of Death.  Pretty cool.  Even the narration correctly identified the technique as Dance of Death.
> 
> RW *



Yeah, it's got the full extension on as well with all the head stomps at the end!

Well, extension for me, our lower belts only go as far as the trip and groin strike, turning them over and adding the ending comes at black belt level.

If any of you guys are into DVDs then the Game of Death SE which comes on 2 DVDs is excellent, there's an extra called 'Game of Death Revisited' which is the original ending using loads of extra footage found in the Golden Harvest cellars in 1999, much longer and with lots of fighting philisophy.

There's also a 45 minute JKD seminar with Danny Inosanto showning some kali stick stuff and other bits and pieces.

Ian.


----------



## GetFit (Sep 14, 2002)

You can get the rare "Ed Parker Long Beach Tournament" that Bruce Lee appears on at:

www.lordoftherings-collectibles.com

Just click on the Bruce Lee link on the left


----------



## cdhall (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GetFit _
> 
> *You can get the rare "Ed Parker Long Beach Tournament" that Bruce Lee appears on at:
> 
> ...



Amazing.

If anyone has this or has seen this please testify about its quality and authenticity.  Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## SmileyKat (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Doug,

I actually bought this same Ed Parker video from the same company on Ebay.  On ebay it sells for $50 and up!!!!  But luckily now they have it on their website selling for MUCH less.

I bought it several months ago and was very pleased.  You asked about the quality?  Its definitely not the best, but what do you expect from a 1970's home video where the guy had to hide his camera? (they were not technically allowed at the tournament).  So its not great quality, but has been edited, as far as I can tell, for improvement as best as can be done with modern technology.

Its a great video to have if you have a Bruce Lee collection as I do.  Its extremely rare and not many people out there sell it.  That is why it is so expensive and why I did not mind paying $50 for it.  

There are actually 2 versions of the same footage being sold out there so watch out.  This company "www.lordoftherings-collectibles.com" has the better version.  
There were 2 different people at the tournament who brought cameras and taped it.  One was a crappy camera and thus the footage is VERY blurry and fuzzy. (i know because i bought that several years ago).  And that one does not have the Wing-Chun footage as the better quality version does.  So if you find an advertisement out there for a LongBeach Tournament video that doesn't have the wing-chun version, i recommend not to buy it.

I hope that clears up any questions on that video.  
Hope this helps,

Kat


----------



## GetFit (Sep 17, 2002)

ditto to everything SmileyKat said.   i guess i should have said more about the video's quality and stuff when i posted the place to get it.

a friend of mine has that crappy version you were talking about Smiley, and it definitely sucks compared to mine!  

Joe


----------



## cdhall (Sep 17, 2002)

I am pretty sure that video cameras were very Rare and Bulky so I wanted to know if anyone really had the footage.  It was very likely shot on film.  Especially if they had to sneak the camera in.
I guess it has sound?


----------



## GetFit (Sep 17, 2002)

True.  No, it doesn't have sound.


----------

